# When should I shave my goat nekid?



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

So I gotta get the goats to the fair on Wednesday. The goat show is on Thursday. Today is Sunday. I was wondering how long before the fair should I shave my goatlings.
I was thinking perhaps Tuesday...
Both the doelings I'm brining are light colored, so I know I shouldn't wait too long before the fair to shave them. What do you think? Should I shave them Tuesday or sooner?
Thanks a bunch. :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say the sooner the better, that way if you make any mistakes, they'll grow back in in a couple days.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

I like to clip 4 to 5 days before a show using a fine blade. Shelly


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

all right, I think I'll clip the girls tomorrow. Thanks all!


----------

